# Such a similar nick!



## Fernita

Hi dear friends!

What would you think if a new member chose a nick so similar to yours?
The fact is that it happened to me this morning. I was reading some posts and thought: Did I post this? I had to read it twice to realize it was not my nick: the difference is just one letter.

I do believe there should be rules to prevent this from happening.

Imagine another new member whose nick was: fenixpolla, fsabrosa, heidito.... This leads to confusion.

There are so many other options that, to be honest, it really bothers me. I know it may not sound important to other members but please, just give it some thought. Thank you!

I am looking forward to your opinions.

Thanks and have a nice weekend!


----------



## jonquiliser

I suppose the thing is that when you register, you really don't have a clue about all the existing nicks. Especially so when there are many, many thousands of members...! So I suppose it's kind of inevitable that some nicks will be similar to some others, particularly if they are common names. :|

You too, have a nice weekend .


----------



## Rayines

Hola Fernita: Just wait . You'll notice that there won't be any confusion between that person and you. We are all special .
¡¡Buen finde y feliz primavera!


----------



## Fernita

Thanks for you prompt response. 
Anyway, I still believe the nicks should have, as a rule, at least 3 different letters to avoid confusion.

Imagine a new member called: janquiliser.

Thanks Inesita!!! Yes, we are all special and feliz primavera!!


----------



## Rayines

Fernita said:


> Imagine a new member called: janquiliser.


It would be funny!
What I mean is that the person will soon have very different participations from yours. In any case, it will be: "¡Oh, here's Fernita!...hmm...oh, no, Fernita couldn't have written this...oh, it wasn't Fernita, ha!" (Just a little more effort ). Besos.


----------



## jonquiliser

I eagerly anticipate the arrival of this new janquiliser member . We'll have our privately lil' club then! 

Perhaps it would be possible in terms of programming to only accept nicks that differ in at least X letters. Tricky, this stuff...


----------



## dn88

Too true, some nicks can be strikingly similar to each other, nichec and nicnic for example strike me as very alike (although that's like a 2-letter difference ). Right, right, apparently I'm just being too picky...  or too obsessed, which is even worse! 

Cheers


----------



## tinlizzy

Fernita-

For this thread I know all the Spanish I need to because a Fernit-o could never be mistaken for a Fernit-a. 

It's an amazing thing- like Rayines was saying- personalities are recognizable behind any user name. Even you could not hide behind a new name- we'll always know who you are Fernita.

Additional rules in addition to finding a user name not already taken would be a nightmare.


----------



## dn89

dn88 said:


> Too true, some nicks can be strikingly similar to each other, nichec and nicnic for example strike me as very alike (although that's like a 2-letter difference ). Right, right, apparently I'm just being too picky...
> 
> Cheers


I don't understand what you mean, too close.

What, there are over six billion people in the world, coincidences occur.

__________________
_Zapraszamy Na Śniadania Obiady Kolacje. _


----------



## Fernita

Thank you Tin and Dn88/9!

Anyway, to my surprise, I have found out that Fernito had joined WR two months before I did. 

So, I do apologize for having made such a fuss over it. 

Regards to all of you!

Fernita,
 

ps/ It is always interesting to know your opinion. Thanks for participating and, thus, letting us know your point of view.


----------



## cubaMania

If it really worries you, I would suggest putting up an avatar.  I think we perceive the poster's identity faster through the picture than through the written name or nickname.


----------



## alexacohen

Fernita, I have never mixed you up with anyone else!
You've far too much personality to be mistaken with another person.

But I'm guilty: I've mixed up Mirx and Mirk. Worse still, I've changed their sex so often that I really wonder how they're still talking to me. 
Now I'm really careful. 

Ale


----------



## jann

> If it really worries you, I would suggest putting up an avatar.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Fernita

cubaMania said:


> If it really worries you, I would suggest putting up an avatar. I think we perceive the poster's identity faster through the picture than through the written name or nickname.


 
Great idea, as usual!!!!
Thanks, Cuba!!

One of these days, I will contact you to ask for help, cause I do not know how to do it, if you don t mind. Shame on me!!!!!!

I have tried several times but....simply couldn t.


----------



## jann

Here is our minimalist FAQ entry on avatars. 

If you want an avatar, you must add it here in your user profile.  Select "use custom avatar" and then upload a small image (80x80pixels and 2kb maximum size)  either the web or from your harddrive.

Then make sure you are displaying avatars by selecting "show avatars" in the "thread display options" section of Edit Options in your user profile.

For more info or if you have trouble uploading an avatar, search this C&S forums for _avatar_ or check one of the following existing threads and post any questions you have there.

Avatars question
Figurita al lado del nombre/avatar
Picture
Avatar Size (Dimensions and Capacity)

Hope it helps!
Jann
Moderator


----------



## Moritzchen

Ferni, no one who knows you or has read your posts can confuse you or take you for anyone else! Cuba´s idea is simply great. I´m dying to see your new avatar.


----------



## panjandrum

dn89 said:


> I don't understand what you mean, too close.
> 
> What, there are over six billion people in the world, coincidences occur.
> 
> __________________
> _Zapraszamy Na Śniadania Obiady Kolacje. _


In case anyone is interested, this is what happens if someone registers with a second user name.

Check the top left of the original post.


----------



## Fernita

panjandrum said:


> In case anyone is interested, this is what happens if someone registers with a second user name.
> 
> Check the top left of the original post.


Yes, panjandrum, I have seen it. Anyway, in my case, it was my mistake.
Regards!



jann said:


> Here is our minimalist FAQ entry on avatars.
> 
> If you want an avatar, you must add it here in your user profile. Select "use custom avatar" and then upload a small image (80x80pixels and 2kb maximum size) either the web or from your harddrive.
> 
> Then make sure you are displaying avatars by selecting "show avatars" in the "thread display options" section of Edit Options in your user profile.
> 
> For more info or if you have trouble uploading an avatar, search this C&S forums for _avatar_ or check one of the following existing threads and post any questions you have there.
> 
> Avatars question
> Figurita al lado del nombre/avatar
> Picture
> Avatar Size (Dimensions and Capacity)
> 
> Hope it helps!
> Jann
> Moderator


 
Thank you Jann for your help.
As you may see, after reading Cuba s suggestion, I just followed the instructions and finally I DID IT!!!!
The main problem was that the pictures I had been selecting exceeded the 2 KB, that is why the whole process failed over and over again.
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## heidita

Fernita said:


> Imagine another new member whose nick was: fenixpolla, fsabrosa, heidito.... This leads to confusion.


 
I don't think so, dear friend. Nobody would confuse anybody of the mentioned, I am sure. Apart from the fact, that fenixpolla would not be admitted, I am sure. jejeje

And I would think it rather difficult not to recognize your personal style. 
Anyway, only one Fernita and one Fernito on the board.

Look at the many lazarus on the board. And 25 with Heidi or similar.
I find it more confusing when just a dot is chosen to distinguish. Like _Cristina _and _Cristina._
But if you want to keep you name, I suppose , it is the only possibility.


----------



## nichec

Fernita said:


> Hi dear friends!
> 
> What would you think if a new member chose a nick so similar to yours?
> The fact is that it happened to me this morning. I was reading some posts and thought: Did I post this? I had to read it twice to realize it was not my nick: the difference is just one letter.
> 
> I do believe there should be rules to prevent this from happening.
> 
> Imagine another new member whose nick was: fenixpolla, fsabrosa, heidito.... This leads to confusion.
> 
> There are so many other options that, to be honest, it really bothers me. I know it may not sound important to other members but please, just give it some thought. Thank you!
> 
> I am looking forward to your opinions.
> 
> Thanks and have a nice weekend!


 
But you know, my darling Fernita, I don't recall there's a law forbidding parents to give their newborn a name that's too close/similar to someone else' (think about Bill Clinton and Bill Gates  If they all register here, maybe we will have Bill1 and Bill2, or maybe Bill the president and Bill the rich , and that, the later one, can really lead to confusions............)

Oh guys, I am just trying to make my point in a funny way, I hope you don't mind


----------



## Fernita

nichec said:


> But you know, my darling Fernita, I don't recall there's a law forbidding parents to give their newborn a name that's too close/similar to someone else' (think about Bill Clinton and Bill Gates  If they all register here, maybe we will have Bill1 and Bill2, or maybe Bill the president and Bill the rich , and that, the later one, can really lead to confusions............)
> 
> Oh guys, I am just trying to make my point in a funny way, I hope you don't mind


 
Dear Nichec, I see your point. Very interesting!
You've made me laugh!!
By the way and to avoid confusion, I have an avatar. Have you seen it?
The funny thing is that the only one that got confused was me!
Kisses and hugs!


----------



## alexacohen

If it is a consolation, Fernita, similar names may lead to confusion anywhere, so your question was a good question.

Once a supplier sent me a SMS message saying "happy something or other". I sent an SMS back saying "we'll celebrate tonight at home (wink)".
It was an unfortunate coincidence that his name was so similar to my husband's...

Avatars are really useful. No one does check if there is already a similar name in the forum.


----------



## Argónida

Bueno, Fernita, te comprendo porque yo cuando apareció Argótide, pensé: "¿Argótide?, ¿por qué Argótide?, ¿es que no había otro nombre?" 

Pero es como te han dicho algunos compañeros. En la vida real todos tenemos el mismo nombre que otros cuantos miles o millones de personas, y bueno, tampoco pasa nada, nos reconocen por otras cosas. No creo que a mí me hayan confundido nunca con Argótide, ya que la menciono (aunque, bueno, al final siempre andan cambiándome el nombre y me llaman Argo, Argónide, Argónica... qué se yo, así que no sé si tanta preocupación por la exclusividad del nombre al final tiene mucho sentido).

Lo del avatar es verdad que es buena idea, pero también es cierto que cuando alguien cambia de avatar despista un poco al personal (mea culpa, yo he cambiado ya cuatro veces).

Y al fin y al cabo, lo de querer que nos reconozcan y tener esa cierta exclusividad tiene más que ver con nuestro ego que con el sentido de todo esto (WR). Es más importante que la gente se acuerde de lo que dijimos que de si lo dijimos exactamente nosotros u otra persona, ¿no?


----------



## krolaina

Argónida said:


> *Es más importante que la gente se acuerde de lo que dijimos que de si lo dijimos exactamente nosotros u otra persona, ¿no?*


 
I ask for Argo´s D) permission to draw particular attention to this comment.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Fernita said:


> Imagine another new member whose nick was: fenixpolla, fsabrosa, heidito.... This leads to confusion.



Otro motivo por el que es importante conocer la diferencia entre "pollo" y "polla"

I write in a bunch of forums but I don't remember any confussion between similarly-nicknamed foreros. Writing style is what usually misleads me, even after years reading the same people.


----------



## Argónida

krolaina said:


> I ask for Argo´s D) permission to draw particular attention to this comment.


 
Hey, Kroli, you've my permission. I don't hold the copyright on the idea... neither on my name, though here no one is allowed to copy it. However, only you call me Argo, it's your privilege!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Quizás éste no sea el hilo adecuado, pero, lo aprovecho (con el permiso de los mods; de lo contrario, borradlo) para comentaros que a mí, más que encontrar nombres parecidos, lo que me molesta es la dificultad de ciertos nombres: y es que... ¡en este foro hay nombres IMPOSIBLES! Y no me refiero a nombres que nos puedan parecer extraños por ser de otra cultura (una vez una moderadora me llamó a mí  "you of the long name", sino, por eso, por ser imposibles (nombres larguísimos y con letras sin ton ni son y números también, etc.) Luego, de vez, en cuando, también aparecen personas con nombres digamos que no muy correctos e incluso ofensivos; pero, bueno, igual eso es harina de otro costal.

Besos a todos.


----------



## cherine

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Luego, de vez, en cuando, también aparecen personas con nombres digamos que no muy correctos e incluso ofensivos; pero, bueno, igual eso es harina de otro costal.


I'd like to comment on this one (sorry, in English, my Spanish is not good enough )
Whenever a forum members note an offending username (like sex-related, or insulting...) please report it (by reporting one of the user's posts, or sending a PM to a moderator), so that we -the moderators- could deal with it.

Other than that (similar names, long names, hard to pronounce names...) I'm afraid we can't do anything about them 

Now, I think the topic has been covered. You're all invited to continue enjoying the forum with more language-related discussions


----------

